# Mini 14 accuracy ?



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I am wondering what your experience's are with the accuracy of a mini 14? It seems to be reliable,feeds and fires everything,brass or steel cases,40gn up to 77gn. Name brand ammo shoots the same as cheap ammo.I've tried three different scopes,checked the mount several times.Shooting from a rest I get about 2-2 1/2" 5 shot groups at 50yds Surely this should be better,or am I asking to much from a "spray and pray" type weapon?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Ive had minis in the new style and older, neither were much better than an Ak, not close to an AR

everyone ive shot has been reliable like an AK, best mags ive found other than factory are the new gen2 tapco


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> I am wondering what your experience's are with the accuracy of a mini 14? It seems to be reliable,feeds and fires everything,brass or steel cases,40gn up to 77gn. Name brand ammo shoots the same as cheap ammo.I've tried three different scopes,checked the mount several times.Shooting from a rest I get about 2-2 1/2" 5 shot groups at 50yds Surely this should be better,or am I asking to much from a "spray and pray" type weapon?


I have one of the real (=old/original) mini-14s. I've never really thought about it, but it's not something I would use unless as a brush rifle or varmint gun.

It is a very short rifle with a short barrel that has never been very accurate. You can't really ask much from them.

They are, as you said, very reliable.


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

*Mini*

I had an old 181 series stainless. Kept it for about 20 years...always very reliable and would eat all brass and steel cased ammo. That, and it's portability and shootability are it's endearing qualities. Accuracy is NOT. Your results are very similar to mine...about 4-5" at 100 yards. I killed a few groundhogs at that distance and plenty of bowling pins, but couldn't push it much further. I tried several handloads and believe it or not, Wolf factory 55 HP shot the best! Get an AR for accuracy, put an optic on it, and keep that Ruger and three or four 20 round mags as your truck gun. I sold mine and regret it.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have this target setup and I would put it up against any rifle I own as far as accuracy. Great gun IMO.*


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to ask is that a factory barrel? And you have one big advantage over me,mine is the old style with the side mount scope,I think there is where alot of my variables come in at. I have the B-square mount,nice fit and finish,still not as stable as Id like.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Gravity3694 said:


>


What is the diameter of the ten ring supposed to be?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> I have to ask is that a factory barrel? And you have one big advantage over me,mine is the old style with the side mount scope,I think there is where alot of my variables come in at. I have the B-square mount,nice fit and finish,still not as stable as Id like.


*It's factory on this model but not the one the standard comes with.*


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Numrich parts here I come...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> What is the diameter of the ten ring supposed to be?


It's meant to be a joke. The Mini 14 gets a bad rap for being inaccurate. I don't if there is any validity in that since I've never fired one. I do know from experience that the M14 platform is about a 2-3 MOA design. It's also a pain to accurize compared to an AR platform.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to take the scope off and use it with the irons,it shoots just as good for me that way.I can keep a 30rd mag dump on a 12x12" target with the irons so its fun to play with.This is at 50yds.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*No Way,No How*

IMO..........no matter what you do(within normal reason)you will never,ever, get that older Mini to shoot even close to MOA. Been there,(not) done that.

That side mount aids the accuracy 'bout as much as a carry handle mount for a AR. You would be better off using the open sights. Now.....the newer Mini's that were/are referred to as the "Ranch" model are somewhat better but nothing to "crow" about. There are severals things that you can do to a Mini 14/30 to make them shoot a little better if you like to "tinker". I will gladly discuss this with you this AM.

The Mini's were NEVER designed to be a super accurate,small target,hunting rifle. In the past I used one of mine while slowly stalking an abandoned railroad bed looking for woodchucks. The typical range for shots would be a super quick,25yds. Also for calling yotes to within a very close range,when the simple act of raising the weapon to eye level would send them off like a shot. Back in that day(1981,IIRC) I owned one of the very first stainless Mini's ever produced. I had 2 inches of bbl cut off and a nice set of ghost ring sights installed. 

Nowadays the only Mini that I own is a Mini-30. Again,this gun shoots great. It definitely does what it was designed to do. Close range,fast shots,eats ANYTHING,completely reliable. Worth the money ?? At $607.00 for a NIB basic,blued Mini-14.....maybe to some. To me used is the way to go with this gun. ESPECIALLY with all the first time owners that are extremely disappointed with the accuracy.

Good Shootin' to all you Mini owners. --- SAWMAN


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

*mini 14*

I have the target model with the houge overmolded stock, got it off the forum. It shot ok ( 2in) I added the trigger job and ajustable gas block from ASI. After LOTS of ammo and ajusting of the gas block and the barrel harmonic ballancer, it will put 5 rnds in a quarter @ 100 and throws the brass about 3 ft ( instead of 20) I have a cheap bsa(sweet) 223 6x18 scope. hornady 55 grain. ODD note it will not eat the cheap steel ammo, halfway thru a 20 round mag the chamber gets hot and fouled with the laquer coating on the rounds and the fired casing sticks. mods were under $200, I am completely happy with it


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

barebones1 said:


> I have the target model with the houge overmolded stock, got it off the forum. It shot ok ( 2in) I added the trigger job and ajustable gas block from ASI. After LOTS of ammo and ajusting of the gas block and the barrel harmonic ballancer, it will put 5 rnds in a quarter @ 100 and throws the brass about 3 ft ( instead of 20) I have a cheap bsa(sweet) 223 6x18 scope. hornady 55 grain. ODD note it will not eat the cheap steel ammo, halfway thru a 20 round mag the chamber gets hot and fouled with the laquer coating on the rounds and the fired casing sticks. mods were under $200, I am completely happy with it


*Same here except I have not done any gas block or trigger work to mine but that harmonic dampener was a bitch to get in the sweet spot and not even close from the factory. But, after boresiting at home and two shots at 100yds it will eat a quarter size group all day long even with the cheap ammo. I will add I don't use the cheap stuff anymore but because I hate the mess it makes vs the good to moderate stuff.*


----------

